# Ideen für einspaltiges Layout (soll grafisch etwas aufgepeppt werden)



## LLeerrooyy (29. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche ein paar Anregungen, wie ich meine Homepage etwas aufpeppen könnte.
Hier geht es mir lediglich nur um den Contentbereich.
Ich habe eine Headergrafik (Banner), direkt darunter ist das Menu (Horizontal).
Dann kommt der Contentbereich.
Da es nur ein 1Spaltiges Design ist, sieht es komisch aus, wenn ich dann einfach nur den Text adde.
Es werden kaum Bilder verwendet. Ist fast nur Text.
So sieht das ganze dann halt recht komisch aus.
Die Page ist sehr dunkel.
Hintergrund ist schwarz und der Contentbereich ist dunkelgrau.
Ich will einfach den Contentbereich verschönern, damit es nicht so trostlos aussieht.
Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge oder diverse Homepages, wo ich mir Inspiration holen kann ?
Ich will die Page nicht mit Grafiken überfüllen, sondern nur dezent verändern, das es aber nach was aussieht.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## smileyml (29. März 2010)

Was hälst du von einer Contentbox für den Text mit hellem Hintergrund auf der dunkler Text dann angenehmer zu lesen ist und zudem in z.B. drei Spalten angeordnet wird um die Zeilenlänge ebenso lesefreundlich zu gestalten?!

Vielleich hast du auch mal ein Screenshot oder Maße der Breite?

Grüße Marco


----------



## LLeerrooyy (29. März 2010)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> in z.B. drei Spalten angeordnet wird um die Zeilenlänge ebenso lesefreundlich zu gestalten?!


Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, was du damit meinst.

Ich habe mal eine kleine Beispielgrafik angehängt.
Ist ganz schlicht.
Oben Banner, dann drunter das Menu und dann Content.
Alles wie gesagt 1 Spaltig.
Breite sind so um die 800 Pixel.
Es ist noch nichts festgelegt.
Ich habe für die verschiedenen Menupunkte mal mehr, mal weniger Text.


----------



## Maik (29. März 2010)

Hi,


LLeerrooyy hat gesagt.:


> smileyml hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > in z.B. drei Spalten angeordnet wird um die Zeilenlänge ebenso lesefreundlich zu gestalten?!
> ...



Marco meinte damit sowas:




mfg Maik


----------



## LLeerrooyy (29. März 2010)

Achso, ok.
Aber ich kann das glaub ich nicht umsetzen.
Das würde eher komisch aussehen in meinem Fall.
Die Seite ist nicht fixiert in der Höhe.
Wüsste garnicht, wie ich das umsetzen sollte.
Gibts denn da irgend welche Pages, wo ich mir das anschauen kann ?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2010)

Wie wäre es wenn du die Site einfach schmaler machst? Wenn du eh fast keine Bilder veröffentlichst, bietet sich das doch an. Oder du machst noch eine Seitenspalte mit Quicklinks, Tagcloud, Suchbox, usw.


----------



## LLeerrooyy (30. März 2010)

Hmm, gute Idee.
Ich könnte sie in der Tat etwas schmäler gestalten, sonst sieht der Text so verloren aus.


----------

